# 1238 curtis - motor slow/jerky



## L_watts (Jan 3, 2012)

my AC motor is spinning very slowly and jerky
Setup Cutis 1238 controller

No Error codes are set/flashing on the controller

What could this be?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

L_watts said:


> my AC motor is spinning very slowly and jerky
> Setup Cutis 1238 controller
> 
> No Error codes are set/flashing on the controller
> ...


Is your encoder direction correct?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Swap two of the motor leads. The direction is likely wrong. It's easier to swap the motor leads than it is to mess with the encoder.


----------

